# Sticky Mare Yeck on back of legs



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

EEW, that made me cringe "tampons for horses"...yuck.. lol

We had a leaky mare once, she was a constant mess and just looked terrible all the time with a stick mess on her hind legs and in her tail. Here is what I did:

Depending on how clean it is where your horse is you can first clean the area as best you can and dry it thoroughly, then apply a thick layer of petroleum jelly to loosen the goop up and away from the hair(if it is reallly bad you can cut saran wrap the size and shape of the area and cover it and wrap it to seal int he moisture and remove the goop, pull it off after a few hours). Wash again. Dry. 

Apply a thin layer of petroleum jelly or silicone shine spray to keep it from sticking from now on(make sure to brush the hair up and down so you coat the entire follicle) when she is in heat, just wash her legs every few days when she gets dirty and reapply.

The silicone spray or the pj will create a sort of barrier and prevent the dried goop from sticking to the hairs. You will still need to keep her legs washed every few days for sanitary purposes, but this will make your job much easier.

Another idea after you apply the first batch of pj and wash it off is you can carry a thing of baby wipes around when you are around her so she doesn't have to be slicked up and just wipe the goop off as necessary to keep the area clean, then when you get ready to stall her rinse her legs with some clean water and dry and apply shine spray of pj.

Do the same with her tail (but when you apply it for stalling do not use pj or she will cover herself with it when she flicks her tail, just use a lot of conditioner after you wash it and either braid it or bag it to keep it clean and un gooped)


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks, ill definitely try this.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowboy magic makes a great product for gooey mares....can't quite recall what it is called right now, but I use it for my gooey (white) mare and it's wonderful.


----------

